# Firestone Twin-Flex on ebay



## Mark Mattei (Oct 1, 2016)

Have a Firestone Twin-Flex on ebay, has bids on it. Auction #
172359645305 . Could not get active auction link to work. Have other bikes running, some are relists with dropped prices. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2016)

At $2050 with 5 days left   http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172359645305


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd like to see the serial # and what numbers are on the back of the fork crown. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see the serial # and what numbers are on the back of the fork crown. V/r Shawn



Twin-Flex

Has any one ever riden one or is it just art ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Kickstand3 said:


> Twin-Flex
> 
> Has any one ever riden one or is it just art ?



I have three and ride all of them. The stock springs work well up to about 190 lbs but anything over that and you need to get a set of John's springs to ride it. These bikes need to be adjusted properly but make great riders. The only thing I've noticed is that under hard braking the back end will kind of bind up for a second. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I have three and ride all of them. The stock springs work well up to about 190 lbs but anything over that and you need to get a set of John's springs to ride it. These bikes need to be adjusted properly but make great riders. The only thing I've noticed is that under hard braking the back end will kind of bind up for a second. V/r Shawn



Thanks 
I'v never seen one or rode one just seen pics


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I have three and ride all of them. The stock springs work well up to about 190 lbs but anything over that and you need to get a set of John's springs to ride it. These bikes need to be adjusted properly but make great riders. The only thing I've noticed is that under hard braking the back end will kind of bind up for a second. V/r Shawn



What is the slot in front of the fender light for? Maybe a place to put the owners initials? If that's what its for, that is pretty dang cool. I've never seen that and couldn't find it on any of the other Firestone Twin-Flex pictures online.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 2, 2016)

gymmanager said:


> What is the slot in front of the fender light for? Maybe a place to put the owners initials? If that's what its for, that is pretty dang cool. I've never seen that and couldn't find it on any of the other Firestone Twin-Flex pictures online.



That's exactly what it is for

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Already two bid retractions? This is one of those things about Ebay that really frustrates me. If you place a bid there should be no way to retract it. If you are at a live auction and raise your paddle there are no retractions and the same should hold for online auctions. My small rant of the day. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Already two bid retractions? This is one of those things about Ebay that really frustrates me. If you place a bid there should be no way to retract it. If you are at a live auction and raise your paddle there are no retractions and the same should hold for online auctions. My small rant of the day. V/r Shawn



I work at an auction and love it when something Good comes up; excitement in the crowd can be felt.
Hold that paddle up 'til its yours.
Some stuff only comes up once. Today is this bikes' day!
Service instructions for these Twin-flex bicycles here 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Already two bid retractions? This is one of those things about Ebay that really frustrates me. If you place a bid there should be no way to retract it. If you are at a live auction and raise your paddle there are no retractions and the same should hold for online auctions. My small rant of the day. V/r Shawn




eBay has a lot of problems that frustrate me, bid retractions is one of them but the one that kills me is the last second bidding. Can anyone picture that in a live auction? the auctioneer talking and talking and nobody raise its paddle and when the mallet is going down everybody raise it...just ludicrous...just saying.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sold for $2000.
I think bid retractions placed the winning bid on @Freqman1 
Did you win Shawn?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nope gotta cool my heels for a while. I did a count yesterday and somewhere around 22-23 bikes so far this year! V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Oct 9, 2016)

so-so riders IMO and extremely heavy bikes


----------

